
I Happen to Like Heroic Coding - bdfh42
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001251.html
======
MaysonL
Abrash's Dr. Dobbs article is much more interesting:
[http://www.ddj.com/article/printableArticle.jhtml;jsessionid...](http://www.ddj.com/article/printableArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=Z44EC3OCNDTWAQSNDLOSKHSCJUNN2JVN?articleID=216402188&dept_url=/hpc-
high-performance-computing/)

------
scott_s
I think Attwood missed the point of Abrash's Dr. Dobb's article: CPUs are
changing. They will certainly be multicore, and they will likely be
heterogeneous multicores, like Larabee, Cell or AMD Fusion. Basically, they're
going to be a CPU and a GPU on the same chip.

(If he did get this point, then he decided a different point was more
interesting.)

------
dinkumthinkum
So what is the point of this? Why not post a link to Abrash's article instead?
... Atwood posts article without a point. News at 11.

------
jrockway
_My current box is a Core 2 Duo (wolfdale) running at 3.8 GHz._

That's interesting, as the Core 2 line only goes up to 3.33GHz.

~~~
comatose_kid
Overclocked, perhaps?

~~~
jrockway
Good point. I had forgotten that people still do that :)

------
vinutheraj
Does he explain what is " _heroic coding_ " in the article anywhere ?!

~~~
tvon
<http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?HeroicProgramming>

~~~
wmf
The meaning in the article is different; it's more like "really clever code
that only the smartest programmers can understand".

~~~
jrockway
I think Atwood means heroic programming is programming that does something
really neat, but is not worth the time it took to write. It is nice to emulate
a GPU in software and get good performance, but it's easier to walk over to
Best Buy and get their $20 graphics card instead.

------
banned_man
When I first saw the headline, I thought the "heroic women" meme had crossed
over to HN.

